# what to do with 2.5# of japs



## brennan (Jan 17, 2008)

so this market nearby had jalepenos on sale for $.99/2 lb.  so naturally I loaded up on as many as I thought I could manage.  

Now I got a delimma, I want to be able to keep them fresh/useable indefinately and am not sure about good ways to do it.  any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 17, 2008)

send them to me.


----------



## bassman (Jan 17, 2008)

In the past, I have had good luck freezing them.  Not for stuffing, but to chop and use in recipes.  Last ones I got from Wal Mart I kept frozen.  Made a batch of green chile and couldn't get any heat out of them.  Put in 3 entire peppers seeds and all but no heat.  Maybe someone has a better idea on how to keep them fresh.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Keith


----------



## gramason (Jan 17, 2008)

I was wandering the same thing, they were on sale here, and I did'nt know if they would be any good if you froze them.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 17, 2008)

submit a entry into the world book of guiness..........largest pot of DUTCH"S wicked beans in the world.................


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 17, 2008)

Invite your relatives, friends and neighbors over and serve them all ABTs.  What time should we be there?


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 18, 2008)

I have read somewhere that you can freeze peppers without compromising the quality of it. The trick was to place the peppers (whole, uncut) on a baking sheet and place into freezer. Once frozen, then place into vacuum sealed bags. I looked for the shortcut to the website I got this from, but I guess I didn't bookmark it.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

how we do it
cut em in half
take out the veins and seeds.........

then vacuum sealed em.........one layer........and then freeze...........did it last weekend...........for sat. smoke......butt........and japs.........japs will have lil smokies in em..........but i cold smoking THOSE tomorrow........to REALLY give it a flavor


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 18, 2008)

Just found this website.  Don't know if this is the one you were talking about chevpro: http://lancaster.unl.edu/food/ciqpeppers.shtml


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

good idea charles........but if you do it that way.......NO way to completely vacuum seal em........would snap em in half.......tho i DO know......don't suck as much air out..........


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Brennan, if they are fresh they'll hold in the fridge for about 2 weeks or more before they start to wrinkle up. You might want to slice/dice a portion of them and vacuum seal. I'll bet you use them up quicker than expected... as for keeping them indefinitely, I can't comment. Good Luck my friend. Foegot to mention that you can roast them, remove/or leave the skin, and freeze them. They can take being thawed and frozen over again.


----------



## smokin' joe (Jan 18, 2008)

Brennan, I slice them and can them.  I use the small mason jars and all you need is a hot water bath for them to seal.  No need to put them under pressure.  Check the web for simple pickling recipes.  Hope this helps you out.


----------



## brennan (Jan 18, 2008)

What about chipotle? any good suggestions about that? I like the roasting idea, and freezing them isn't a bad idea either.

I guess I should have elaborated on my question, I want to experiment with them, any kind of preservation method involving cooking them somehow first would be preferable.  I'm gonna try roasting some, and i'm still trying to find a good explanation on how to do chipotle japs.

Thanks all for your helpful comments, as far as sending them to people, get yer own!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 18, 2008)

brennan.......google it........i found a bunch of info on how to do it.......but from my understanding, you really need a smoker devoted to just japs.........a smoker that has meat smoked in it, to MY understanding anyway, imparts a unwanted flavor............


try this link:

http://www.fiery-foods.com/dave/profile_chipotles.html


----------



## vlap (Jan 18, 2008)

You could always pickle them...


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 18, 2008)

That's what I was thinking! Sunday football!  

How bout' this...just substitute japs for the red chili's 


*Hot Pepper Relish*
18 red chili peppers, seeded and stemmed
18 green chili peppers, seeded and stemmed (can use bell pepper for less heat)
6-8 onions peeled (4 pounds)
1 tablespoon canning or regular salt
boiling water
2 1/2 cups cider vinegar
2 1/2 cups sugar

Put peppers and onions through food chopper, or chop in water in blender and drain. Place in 6 qt. kettle. Add salt; cover with boiling water. Let stand 10 minutes.

Drain and discard liquid. Add vinegar and sugar to vegetables. Bring to boil, simmer 20 minutes. Ladle into 7 pint jars, pressing down as you pack so liquid covers vegetables. Wipe jar rim, adjust lids. Process in boiling water bath 15 minutes. Start to count processing time when water in canner returns to boiling. Remove jars.
Note: Won first prize at New Mexico State Fair! Delicious! Sweet and hot!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Brennan, to make chipotle using any kind of chile, you must smoke the chile. Chipotle is any kind of chile that has been smoked and then sometimes dried. After that you can dehydrate them and later grind into powder or flakes. Also after smoking them, you can keep them in an adobo. You can use any spices you want in an Adobo, the only requirement is you must have some form of acid to tenderize, like citric or vinegar. I won't go on... TMI.


----------



## vlap (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds potent!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 18, 2008)

My husband makes this and it's always a huge hit!  This year he did a 2nd batch and added black raspberries.  OMG!  It's all gone now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hot Pepper Jelly 

This recipe should yield 7 half-pint jars of jelly.
Ingredients:
5 to 10 ripe ripe habaÃ±ero or jalapeÃ±o peppers (actually I usually use a few more than this). 
1 large fleshy green bell pepper. 
1 large fleshy orange or red bell pepper. 
1 1/2 cup distilled white vinegar. 
7 cups sugar. 
9 fluid oz. liquid fruit pectin (Certo or equivalent). 

Remove the seeds from the peppers. I normally halve the peppers and strip the seeds by hand (wearing gloves all the time). Place the chile peppers and the bell peppers in a blender or food processor and finely chop. This will probably happen very quickly, so be careful. I like little pieces of pepper in my jelly so I usually give this a very short timing.
Combine the pepper puree and vinegar in a large saucepan and bring to a boil rapidly over high heat for 10 minutes with intermittant stirring. Don't let this burn. At the end of the 10 minutes remove the pan from the heat and stir in the sugar and the lemon juice.
Return the pan to the stove and bring to a boil. Stir in the pectin and, if desired, the food coloring. Bring to a second boil, stirring constantly for 1 minute. Do not overcook; the jelly will thicken as it cools. Skim off the foam and bottle in sterilized jars.


----------



## flash (Jan 18, 2008)

To heck with the relatives. Smoke them buggers up and invite US!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   One of my pepper growing friends told me to throw them in the coldest part of the fridge, uncovered. Once they are cut, then put them in sealed container. I've had some over a week now that still look quite fresh. Got them uncovered in my crisper bin.


----------



## billybones (Feb 6, 2008)

Judging from my first experience with ABT's, we could go through two lbs in about half an hour!!!


----------

